# Electronic Calls......



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am new to this forum and this topic may have been covered. But what is a good electronic call to buy for a beginner. Not looking to spend more that $400. I would like multiple speakers and one that can cover a spread of about 300 decoys and 4 hunters. Now I know some of you make your own if you could give me suggestions on how to go about that would be much appreciated. Thanks Chuck


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

build it yourself by a cheap car cd player w/remote buy a medium sized white cooler.then go to radio shack and get outdoor speakers they come in white.its easy look on ebay for designs.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Duck991

So you get a cheap cd player with a good amp in it and then just start hooking up speakers and a battery.....what size battery, speakers (watts??), etc. I could not find any on ebay to look at. I am just curious. I am going to get it ready for next fall. SO I have time to get any and all ideas. 
Chuck


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Here yeah go.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ecaller.php


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

thanks goosebuster3 i couldn't get my pic's to load.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I understand that most of you suggest that building your own is the best option.....But does anyone have a take on a good one to buy?? Also how many speakers and size of speakers???


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Goosegetter E-callers are pretty good.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I just got a goosegetter and it is loud. I wish i would have had the money to get a four speaker system but i settled with two. A four speaker system i think is around 290


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Where did you guys buy your goosegetters? I am having a hard time finding them. Anyone have a web page or something....

Chuck


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

goosegetter.com


----------

